# Major Windows 10 update - Threshold 2 - released 12th Nov 15



## etaf

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/windows-update-faq
The update is about 3GB , but will not be applied if you upgraded in last 31 days

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmorr...l-be-delayed-for-some-users-but-theres-a-fix/


> Microsoft has announced that from today computers running Windows 10 will start to receive the largest update to the OS since Microsoft launched it in the summer. The update has the codename of Threshold 2, but will show as version 10586 (although MS calls it 1511) when it arrives on your computer. Type "winver" at the command prompt and you'll be able to see which version you have.
> 
> Microsoft says that if you've upgraded to Windows 10 in the last 31 days you won't be offered the update to 10586 from 10240 just yet. The reason, it says, is so that you have the option to roll back to your previous operating system. Although this might frustrate some, there is a workaround that might get the latest version on your computer quicker.


Information about the new way versions are applied
http://arstechnica.co.uk/informatio...date-features-fixes-and-enterprise-readiness/

Details of features
http://www.windowscentral.com/whats-new-windows-10-fall-update

Update already has a bug when installing and stops at 44% - if you have an SD card inserted
http://www.windowscentral.com/how-p...related&utm_medium=module&utm_campaign=nextv2


----------



## flavallee

I was running 10240, so I downloaded the 10586 ISO file and created a bootable disk and then used it for the upgrade process.
The entire upgrade process took over an hour and required several restarts, but it went fine.
I had to reinstall Piriform Speccy (which was uninstalled during the upgrade process) and had to change a few settings.
I then used Piriform CCleaner to uninstall the extra apps that I have no need for.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf

Good to know it worked all OK, thanks , was that via the Media creation tool - Make an ISO 
I only made one a few days ago for someones machine I updated on Monday  
But they may want to go back to W7 - so at least they still will have the option for 30 days

If memory serves , your on a fast download 
On 12Mbps it took about 4hrs on Monday start to finish - I suspect the time will be about the same anyway.


----------



## flavallee

I used the new media creation tool to download the new ISO, then I used Ashampoo Burning Studio to create the bootable disc.

I'm currently running 150 Mbps with Bright House Networks Roadrunner, but I'll be getting a free upgrade to 200 Mbps in January. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf

> but I'll be getting a free upgrade to 200 Mbps in January.


cool
Few people have that sort of speed in UK .

when you say new media creation tool - its the same one , just that its updated for the latest build.


----------



## flavallee

After I downloaded and saved the media creation tool, I checked its version in the properties details tab and confirmed it's version 10.0.*10586*.0 before using it to download the ISO and create the bootable disc.


----------



## etaf

Excellent , thats a very useful tip


----------



## flavallee

I also checked the Windows 10 version afterwards and confirmed it's *11.0.10586.0*

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mpeet611

I just got the free update last night & i didn't get a chance to take a look at the changes until this morning. Besides new apps & settings i don't see a lot of changes. The update did uninstall my HP Printer but i was able to reinstall it very quickly because it uses built in drivers. It also uninstalled adobe reader but i didn't reinstall it because all of my offline pdf files will open in microsoft edge & load normally. 

Also wanted to ask where can i download the newest windows 10 iso so i can update my backup media.


----------



## flavallee

> Also wanted to ask where can i download the newest windows 10 iso so i can update my backup media.


https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

Download and save the media creation tool, then close all open windows, then run it and select the language/version/bit version, then download and save the ISO file, then burn a bootable disc.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mpeet611

Got it thanks


----------



## etaf

Seems MS has pulled the November update from the media creation tool


> http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-explains-disappearance-of-the-windows-10-november-update
> Microsoft has decided that future installs of the November Update should happen through Windows Update, meaning the tool will now download build 10240, and upgrade to the November Update once build 10240 is installed.


http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-has-pulled-the-windows-10-november-update-from-windows-update
http://www.windowscentral.com/windo...ool-no-longer-has-build-10586-november-update

I also notice the Website page had change completely when they offered the MCT with Novemeber update
and you did not need to choose version etc
Now - the web page is back to the OLD style of page
where you choose the 32/64bit options
with the statement 


> These downloads cannot be used to update Windows 10 PCs to the November update (Version 1511).


----------



## flavallee

Wayne:

I just read about that this morning and started a new thread in the "Windows 10" section to alert everyone.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf

Yes, I saw that and replied, would be interested to know the reasons why 
and if indeed it is still available on windows update - rumors are its not


----------



## flavallee

Fortunately, I downloaded the 10586 version and created a bootable disc before this happened.
I also have a bootable disc with the 10240 version and have them saved in a 2-disc jewel case. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mpeet611

Good thing i also downloaded version 10586 & burned it to disc before this change was made. I would hate to install version 10240 just to install version 10586. 

Maybe microsoft made this change because i noticed version 10240 had the 30 days to go back to windows 7 or 8 while in version 10586 that option was replaced by "go back to an earlier build".


----------



## flavallee

I split the hard drive into 2 partitions before doing a clean install of Windows 10 so I can retain Windows 7 and switch between one or the other.

The upgrade from 10240 to 10586 went fine, but I had to change a few privacy settings and reinstall a couple of programs afterwards - no big deal.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf

http://www.zdnet.com/article/micros...ores-downloads-of-windows-10-november-update/


> Microsoft reverses course, restores downloads of Windows 10 November Update
> Last weekend, Microsoft suddenly pulled its online tool for downloading the latest Windows 10 installation files. Today, the company explained the seemingly minor bug responsible for the decision, and has now made the tool available again.


----------



## etaf

A pc i was working on yesterday, had the 10586 update,
It took 3.5hrs to update from windows update
However, it also reset all the office associations back to MS Office instead of the default OpenOffice I had installed 
Also the restore points where all deleted and protection turned off - so no restore points created
This is apparently the default setting for windows 10 10586 to switch off protection 

I had setup this brand new machine the weekend before and restore was ON by default.

Just something to watch 

Frank, when you upgraded from the MediaTool did that also switch off restore?


----------



## mpeet611

I just wanted to comment on the protection being off by default. When I upgraded to 10586 avg free was off and when I tried turning it back on avg told me it couldn't turn on because some files we're missing. I was able to fix it by reinstalling avg.


----------



## canh09

thanks you


----------

